# UGA's OC is...



## hayseed_theology (Dec 12, 2015)

Jim Chaney.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Yep,,,, good hire. He developed Drew Breeze.... Looks like the Arky O line coach is coming over


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 12, 2015)

He has been at Pitt for a year.  Before that, he was at Arky.  Before that he was at 10RC under Kiffin and Dooley.


----------



## HermanMerman (Dec 12, 2015)

So it seems as if Smart is sticking to his words on not pigeon-holing the program as spread or pro-style. Just read that Chaney ran the spread at Purdue, but started leaning towards pro-style when he went to St. Louis.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> He has been at Pitt for a year.  Before that, he was at Arky.  Before that he was at 10RC under Kiffin and Dooley.



  Sounds like he doesn't stay long. 

  Is the line coach from Ark a lateral move?

  I've got to hand it to y'all on here. I go to yahoo sports and the Atl paper web site for UGA news.  NOTHING then I get the breaking news here on Woody's.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Flash said:


> Sounds like he doesn't stay long.
> 
> Is the line coach from Ark a lateral move?
> 
> I've got to hand it to y'all on here. I go to yahoo sports and the Atl paper web site for UGA news.  NOTHING then I get the breaking news here on Woody's.



Check USA today it's about to break wide open. Pittman from Arky makes this hire a grand slam he is an great coach and a great recruiter! Also Belema tried everything to keep Pittman and Saban tried to hire but failed. He did pretty good while at UT in that dumpster fire with Dooley.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

Pittman and Chaney are besties. Pittman is a home run hire for Kirby. Chaney will be good enough.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...t-to-hire-jim-chaney-as-offensive-coordinator


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Yep,,,, good hire. He developed Drew Breeze.... Looks like the Arky O line coach is coming over



Pittman? The OL should improve, if true. Chaney had good results at Pudue, but nothing impressive otherwise.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Pittman? The OL should improve, if true. Chaney had good results at Pudue, but nothing impressive otherwise.



Pittman yes!! They guy can recruit too!! Also as a side note hearing that Sherrer will named DC..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Not overly impressed,  but someone else is getting paid to make these decisions. Hopefully it turns out.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

His last year at UT Tyler Brey passed for over 3,600 yards. He's not a big name and agree this is a bit underwhelming hire. I'm optimistic with a pro style/spread. Not sure he's been in a place where he had as much talent as he will be able to get at UGA. We shall see. He will have to great recruiters on his staff with Brown and Pittman.


----------



## Horns (Dec 12, 2015)

Hate that McClendon is gone too. Probably going to Miami


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

Hahahahahaha Chaney. Good luck with that!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahahahahaha Chaney. Good luck with that!




Mr football has spoken!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Mr football has spoken!!!



Not even close. Just someone who watched his poor play calling for years.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Not even close. Just someone who watched his poor play calling for years.



According to you he had no talent during that period.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> According to you he had no talent during that period.



Oh snap that's a fact Charlie!!!!!! That's why Butch has had to go brick by brick!!!! I will admit Chaney wasn't the big splash hire but Schotty was. One thing guaranteed with this hire is Pitmann will get the O line playing nasty!!! Got to go after the LOS and Kirby did!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> According to you he had no talent during that period.



Actually bray hunter and Patterson was top notch. Don't mean the rest of the team wasn't garbage.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 12, 2015)

Pittman and Chaney both are the only two coaches I wish could have been salvaged during Dooley's departure, Chaney is a very intelligent. Now they will be in a fire storm now that Tennessee will start smacking Georgia around again. It will look like they don't know what they are doing but they do.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 12, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> Pittman and Chaney both are the only two coaches I wish could have been salvaged during Dooley's departure, Chaney is a very intelligent. Now they will be in a fire storm now that Tennessee will start smacking Georgia around again. It will look like they don't know what they are doing but they do.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> Pittman and Chaney both are the only two coaches I wish could have been salvaged during Dooley's departure, Chaney is a very intelligent. Now they will be in a fire storm now that Tennessee will start smacking Georgia around again. It will look like they don't know what they are doing but they do.



We'll just see how this plays out on the field...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> Pittman and Chaney both are the only two coaches I wish could have been salvaged during Dooley's departure, Chaney is a very intelligent. Now they will be in a fire storm now that Tennessee will start smacking Georgia around again. It will look like they don't know what they are doing but they do.



You may very well be the only 10rc fan I know that liked Chaney. You must forget his horrid play calling over those years. That whole Dooley crew was escorted out as fast they could lol.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 12, 2015)

We will see... I do like the fact that he is willing to run spread or pro style. Whatever matches the talent.... No doubt it cant be worse that Schottenheimer.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Based the events of the last week it's obvious that he wasn't Kirby's 1st choice. Everything I've heard is Kirby went after Pitman from day one. The two were a package deal.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Give us your thoughts 2x2...

https://www.seccountry.com/georgia/...will-be-a-high-powered-offense-because-of-him


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Give us your thoughts 2x2...
> 
> https://www.seccountry.com/georgia/...will-be-a-high-powered-offense-because-of-him



Well that was just someone that played for him and had first hand knowledge, not an expert.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Give us your thoughts 2x2...
> 
> https://www.seccountry.com/georgia/...will-be-a-high-powered-offense-because-of-him



Crompton read some of my post. lurker


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey you guys can spin it all you want but back then he made some bone head calls. There's always someone that likes any given person. Like I said good luck with it!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Based the events of the last week it's obvious that he wasn't Kirby's 1st choice. Everything I've heard is Kirby went after Pitman from day one. The two were a package deal.



He's noones first choice really. He's good obviously bec he's still coaching but he will make you pull your hair out while he's there believe me lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> He's noones first choice really. He's good obviously bec he's still coaching but he will make you pull your hair out while he's there believe me lol.



I would have to say every o cord will do that to you. They see what we don't on the field and where it really matters on the practice field. There are a lot of factors they determine success and failure on the field. You played so you know that. LOS play is the key to failure or success on either side of the ball.  We lost the O line play under Schotty with Sale. Our O line play was horrible.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

To add to the Pittman piece of the puzzle the Arky boards are on fire. It went from he's the best O line coach ever to he sux, recruiting went down under him, he's to old, CBB was the real O line coach not Pittman, he's a liar, he's should have had a no comete clause like the OC, etc. Meltdown! I like it!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 12, 2015)

Well,I'm not sure about this,not the splash I thought it was going to be. I will hold my thoughts after I see results


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I would have to say every o cord will do that to you. They see what we don't on the field and where it really matters on the practice field. There are a lot of factors they determine success and failure on the field. You played so you know that. LOS play is the key to failure or success on either side of the ball.  We lost the O line play under Schotty with Sale. Our O line play was horrible.



No doubt. And he may do good for yall. But from experience I'm not the least bit worried with his hire.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No doubt. And he may do good for yall. But from experience I'm not the least bit worried with his hire.



I'm not trying to convince you of anything. I have no clue myself about how Kirby or Chaney will do at UGA. But I can't base my expectations on the guy from his time at UT. From what you say he was the reason why UT sucked during the post Fulmer days. Yesterday it was Dooley. So which is it? You claim jones had no talent when he came in but from what I seen if Dooley would have had a another year or two I think he would have turned the corner up there. At least his recruiting classes were getting better. What is the brick by brick sales pitch? Is that recruiting or is it a gimmick to get recruits. If Chaney sucked so bad while at 10RC under Dooley then Jones is a liar because Chaney coached down all that talent. Your not making sense.......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

Of course it was Dooley who was the main problem. Butch has had to restock every position at 10rc since he's been there bec the depth and talent was not there. If you think Chaney and dooleys recruiting was getting better we can just stop talking cause you plum crazy lol. They had bray hunter and Patterson their last year there and by all accounts was the 3 best guys those two ever had so sure the stats that year were blown. Just look at our oline since jones has been there and the sacks they gave up the first two years. Dooley was horrible at recruiting guy.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Of course it was Dooley who was the main problem. Butch has had to restock every position at 10rc since he's been there bec the depth and talent was not there. If you think Chaney and dooleys recruiting was getting better we can just stop talking cause you plum crazy lol. They had bray hunter and Patterson their last year there and by all accounts was the 3 best guys those two ever had so sure the stats that year were blown. Just look at our oline since jones has been there and the sacks they gave up the first two years. Dooley was horrible at recruiting guy.



So Butch is a better recruiter? Please google your class rankings from 2010-2012 (Dooley Years) and the Butch years.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Also you turned the 10RC failures to Chaney not me. I'm trying to figure out whos fault it was myself. My lord man this guy is coming to UGA we can't afford another bad O cord hire!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Check this out....

http://www.rockytoptalk.com/2009/5/4/864146/talking-points-did-urban-meyer


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Also you turned the 10RC failures to Chaney not me. I'm trying to figure out whos fault it was myself. My lord man this guy is coming to UGA we can't afford another bad O cord hire!!!!!



I know y'all can't but he's no better than who left imo. Butch is 100% better than Dooley at recruiting. Not once according to ESPN did Dooley get a 5* guy. Butch has how many now? That whole Dooley staff killed us man. And I'm not saying this as a uga hater just straight truth. No talent depth and jones had to dig us out of a huge hole. It's not till this year and next that we see all of jones recruits on the field. I'll take jones and his entire staff over dooleys and that includes Chaney everyday and on Sunday's.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know y'all can't but he's no better than who left imo. Butch is 100% better than Dooley at recruiting. Not once according to ESPN did Dooley get a 5* guy. Butch has how many now? That whole Dooley staff killed us man. And I'm not saying this as a uga hater just straight truth. No talent depth and jones had to dig us out of a huge hole. It's not till this year and next that we see all of jones recruits on the field. I'll take jones and his entire staff over dooleys and that includes Chaney everyday and on Sunday's.



So it's fair to say that other than about 3 or 4 good players Chaney never had any talent at UT?  So wouldn't it be fair to say lets see what he can do with some talent at UGA? Chaney is most likely to back in to a 5 star QB and great TE group and RB core. He needs some O line depth and way better play and one or two great Receivers and he may be just do pretty good. If talent was the issues at UT that won't be his problem in Athens.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't keep up with 10 RC. How many 5*'s DO they have


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I don't keep up with 10 RC. How many 5*'s DO they have



A bunch since Butch got there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Jim Chaney.



i thought rooster cogburn killed jim chaney


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I don't keep up with 10 RC. How many 5*'s DO they have



Off the top of my head 7-8. 

And brown yes that's fair to say. Will have to wait and see want ya.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

And yes I've said if he don't get us to Atlanta with these fellers he can't do it on to the next!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Off the top of my head 7-8.
> 
> And brown yes that's fair to say. Will have to wait and see want ya.



I gotcha. From what recruiting site I looked at 247 and I only seen one 5 star since Jones started at UT? Here is 2013 work from there.

http://247sports.com/Season/2013-Football/CompositeTeamRankings


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> And yes I've said if he don't get us to Atlanta with these fellers he can't do it on to the next!



The east path just got a lot harder for all of us! Mac at UF, Boom at USCe, Kirby at UGA, Stoops at UK...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

Jalen Hurd kallil Mckenzie Preston Williams josh Malone Todd Kelly Kyle Phillips Alvin Kamara just by remembering


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

Marquez north. Some sites had shy Tuttle at 5* I think. Tons of 4 *s. Next years #1 qb a 5*


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The east path just got a lot harder for all of us! Mac at UF, Boom at USCe, Kirby at UGA, Stoops at UK...



Definitely I'm liking forward to seeing if jones is the guy we need honestly. More pressure on him he either does good with it or doesn't.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Jalen Hurd kallil Mckenzie Preston Williams josh Malone Todd Kelly Kyle Phillips Alvin Kamara just by remembering



Only one 5 star out of this list of names


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Only one 5 star out of this list of names



Lol ok


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Lol ok



According to 247 You look for yourself I already gave you the link


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

And ESPN and rivals and 247 all rank players diff just depends on which one you think is best. Rivals gave us 4 for the 2015 class and 2 for the 2014. ESPN has Hurd as a 4* so they are different.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> And ESPN and rivals and 247 all rank players diff just depends on which one you think is best. Rivals gave us 4 for the 2015 class and 2 for the 2014. ESPN has Hurd as a 4* so they are different.



Based off of that Jones is a worse underachiever than Dooley.......


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 12, 2015)

i guess we will find out what kind of OC he is when Eason makes his announcement around monday.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Based off of that Jones is a worse underachiever than Dooley.......



I don't recall Dooley winning 7-8-9 games a year. So no jones is much better. But like I said jones has to get us to Atlanta or the fan base will run him out. Next year I think is our best shot with current crop of players. Senior qb and all the skill players are one year wiser and stronger. I really hope we can get. Maggit back on a medical redshirt and hope cam Sutton stays and our d will be beast.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't recall Dooley winning 7-8-9 games a year. So no jones is much better. But like I said jones has to get us to Atlanta or the fan base will run him out. Next year I think is our best shot with current crop of players. Senior qb and all the skill players are one year wiser and stronger. I really hope we can get. Maggit back on a medical redshirt and hope cam Sutton stays and our d will be beast.



Dooley didn't have any talent. Remember? So by all accounts UT has as many 5 star players as Bama, OSU etc. Look what they do with all that 5 star talent.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

You're reaching bro. 
Back on topic enjoy the success Cheney brings he's prolly a better hire than smart!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You're reaching bro.
> Back on topic enjoy the success Cheney brings he's prolly a better hire than smart!



Not reaching at all. I took everything you said in context and gave it back to you brick by brick with the logic you stated. Or your logic and understanding is way off?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2015)

Derrick knows archery


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

All the 5* talent we have now are sophomores and freshman so I don't expect them to take us all the way just yet. Plus we have to get depth behind them and we are. This years looking like 9 wins and 4 loses that by all accounts we lost by making a mistake on a few plays. We are a good team. That's football really sometimes you lose. Next year these same guys will be a year wiser and more depth behind them so it should play out well. If jones doesn't get us there by the time the current sophomore and freshman leave then yeah he's underachieved.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Derrick knows archery



Speaking of Derrick word on the street is he will be coaching  WR's for Chaney!! What you think about that 2x2????


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> All the 5* talent we have now are sophomores and freshman so I don't expect them to take us all the way just yet. Plus we have to get depth behind them and we are. This years looking like 9 wins and 4 loses that by all accounts we lost by making a mistake on a few plays. We are a good team. That's football really sometimes you lose. Next year these same guys will be a year wiser and more depth behind them so it should play out well. If jones doesn't get us there by the time the current sophomore and freshman leave then yeah he's underachieved.



Cool good luck next year. I wish UGA would have hired Jones now!!! The guy can recruit the blue chipers thats for sure


----------



## nickel back (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Not reaching at all. I took everything you said in context and gave it back to you brick by brick with the logic you stated. Or your logic and understanding is way off?



This.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Speaking of Derrick word on the street is he will be coaching  WR's for Chaney!! What you think about that 2x2????



Dooley? If that's the case then you need to get your brown bag ready so you can wear it at the games.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Cool good luck next year. I wish UGA would have hired Jones now!!! The guy can recruit the blue chipers thats for sure



He's a heck of a recruiter..coach I'm not set on yet honestly.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dooley? If that's the case then you need to get your brown bag ready so you can wear it at the games.



I wouldn't think it would be a bad gig for him or us as a position coach. That's just a rumor but who knows.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Think some of those freshmen been playing bout 3 years now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

UT imports players cause they could not get enough players in that state to get up a good flag game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I wouldn't think it would be a bad gig for him or us as a position coach. That's just a rumor but who knows.



I don't see how it's better than the Cowboys job he has now but I don't care. I like him at Dallas cause I hate them too.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 12, 2015)

TD's scored in every game this year at Pitt.... That would be a welcome change. 


Pittsburgh Panthers
8-4, 2nd in Coastal Division

Youngstown State   W 37 - 45
Akron  W 24 - 7
Iowa  L 24 - 27
Virginia Tech  W 17 - 13
Virginia  W 19 - 26
Georgia Tech  W 31 - 28
Syracuse  W 23 - 20
North Carolina  L 26 - 19
Notre Dame  L 42 - 30
Duke  W 31 - 13
Louisville	 W 34 - 45
Miami (FL)  L 29 - 24	
Mon, Dec 28	@	Navy		1:30 PM


----------



## Scott G (Dec 12, 2015)

Flash said:


> Sounds like he doesn't stay long.



Well neither did Dooley or Kiffen. Typically during regime change OC/DC positions go too. I think he was a victim of the environment at those schools more than anything.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Scott G said:


> Well neither did Dooley or Kiffen. Typically during regime change OC/DC positions go too. I think he was a victim of the environment at those schools more than anything.



Exactly! The ship was bound for the bottom! The more I read up on this guy and some former players comments on him and other coaches I think Smart hired a decent O cord. Seems like he taught Urban the spread too.....  If you can recruit the personal to have a Pro-style/Spread offense that would have to be horrible to game plan as a D cord.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> TD's scored in every game this year at Pitt.... That would be a welcome change.
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh Panthers
> ...



Just to be able to convert a 3rd down would be a positive step in the right direction.....


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Exactly! The ship was bound for the bottom! The more I read up on this guy and some former players comments on him and other coaches I think Smart hired a decent O cord..



I agree. I was a little disappointed when I first heard about the hire this morning, but after reading up about him, I'm satisfied with it. Not a homerun hire, but he has experience in an area in which Kirby has very little. A Smart move if you ask me...

Ok....that was a bad joke


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> I agree. I was a little disappointed when I first heard about the hire this morning, but after reading up about him, I'm satisfied with it. Not a homerun hire, but he has experience in an area in which Kirby has very little. A Smart move if you ask me...
> 
> Ok....that was a bad joke



 Just think we may be able to convert at least  40% of our 3rd downs next year.........


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Just think we may be able to convert at least  40% of our 3rd downs next year.........



Almost half??? That's crazy talk


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

I did not put any of this together. This is all from here: http://georgia.247sports.com/Board/19/Contents/A-partial-review-of-Jim-Chaneylong-41984071


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Good read and remember when he was at UT he didn't have any talent.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 12, 2015)

Flash said:


> I've got to hand it to y'all on here. I go to yahoo sports and the Atl paper web site for UGA news.  NOTHING then I get the breaking news here on Woody's.



I know a fella with good info.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 12, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> I did not put any of this together. This is all from here: http://georgia.247sports.com/Board/19/Contents/A-partial-review-of-Jim-Chaneylong-41984071




 Coach Chaney is a good coach but the author of the article is wrong on how he's describing Chaney's career at Tennessee. A lot of other factors went in to play that's shows his stats the way they are. It wasn't just him that it got better or it got worse after he left.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> Coach Chaney is a good coach but the author of the article is wrong on how he's describing Chaney's career at Tennessee. A lot of other factors went in to play that's shows his stats the way they are. It wasn't just him that it got better or it got worse after he left.



I could see that as well.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The more I read up on this guy and some former players comments on him and other coaches I think Smart hired a decent O cord. Seems like he taught Urban the spread too.....  If you can recruit the personal to have a Pro-style/Spread offense that would have to be horrible to game plan as a D cord.



Who better to hire a OC than a DC who has been around long enough to know who he hated to try and defend! Kirby is no dummy! I'm liking the direction he's got the DOG train moving in!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 12, 2015)

The way I see this hire is that Chaney himself is not a home run or some hot shot flashy OC, but I figure he is a solid rational hire that won't make bone headed calls. BUT when he is paired with Pittman, the two could be very good....at least that's what I've read. In Kirby we must trust.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> Who better to hire a OC than a DC who has been around long enough to know who he hated to try and defend! Kirby is no dummy! I'm liking the direction he's got the DOG train moving in!



Agree 


MCBUCK said:


> The way I see this hire is that Chaney himself is not a home run or some hot shot flashy OC, but I figure he is a solid rational hire that won't make bone headed calls. BUT when he is paired with Pittman, the two could be very good....at least that's what I've read. In Kirby we must trust.



Also Pittman provides the wow factor recruiting to boot. Homerun!


----------



## SGaither (Dec 12, 2015)

As a Vol fan the dawgs just hired two outstanding coaches in Chaney and Pittman. Chaney is a great QB coach and OC and Pittman may be the best Oline coach in college. His lines are big and nasty and he gets the most out of his players. Neither one are going to bring in all 5-stars but the 2 and 3 stars they bring in, will be able to contribute on Saturdays. 
Kirby is putting together a good, seasoned staff it appears which is necessary when being a first time HC.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

SGaither said:


> As a Vol fan the dawgs just hired two outstanding coaches in Chaney and Pittman. Chaney is a great QB coach and OC and Pittman may be the best Oline coach in college. His lines are big and nasty and he gets the most out of his players. Neither one are going to bring in all 5-stars but the 2 and 3 stars they bring in, will be able to contribute on Saturdays.
> Kirby is putting together a good, seasoned staff it appears which is necessary when being a first time HC.



Appreciate the honest post.


----------



## rshunter (Dec 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i thought rooster cogburn killed jim chaney



That was Tom Chaney


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

This thread was fun! We got and average O cord and top notch O line coach today!!!!! Whoop!!! Oh and a great QB coach to add to and outstanding RB coach in TB!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 13, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I don't keep up with 10 RC. How many 5*'s DO they have



Don't know but they do start a lot of freshmen every year


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahahahahaha Chaney. Good luck with that!



If you don't like him, he must be pretty good!

BTW, I hear Tennessee is back .... picking up the trash from the highways!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Cool good luck next year. I wish UGA would have hired Jones now!!! The guy can recruit the blue chipers thats for sure



Not quite enough for the chief, but thumbs up for the slappin'!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Not quite enough for the chief, but thumbs up for the slappin'!



I just followed along...........


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Just think we may be able to convert at least  40% of our 3rd downs next year.........



First Down..... Georgia!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2015)

SGaither said:


> As a Vol fan the dawgs just hired two outstanding coaches in Chaney and Pittman. Chaney is a great QB coach and OC and Pittman may be the best Oline coach in college. His lines are big and nasty and he gets the most out of his players. Neither one are going to bring in all 5-stars but the 2 and 3 stars they bring in, will be able to contribute on Saturdays.
> Kirby is putting together a good, seasoned staff it appears which is necessary when being a first time HC.



Very kind of you to say so. Personally I'm a results oriented guy so my remark to Smart & co. is "Show me the beef!" Hope they can.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Very kind of you to say so. Personally I'm a results oriented guy so my remark to Smart & co. is "Show me the beef!" Hope they can.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Very kind of you to say so. Personally I'm a results oriented guy so my remark to Smart & co. is "Show me the beef!" Hope they can.



This^^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

Go over to Vol nation and see whats being said.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey puppy fans, y'all realize you got a pretty good commit today. Outbid OSU for him. Not bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Hey puppy fans, y'all realize you got a pretty good commit today. Outbid OSU for him. Not bad.



We did! 5 star athlete and the only reason he commited this early was because of Kirby and wants to get to work on the 2017 class. 

http://www.sicemdawgs.com/2015/12/4...campaign=Feed:+sicemdawgscom+(Sicemdawgs.com)


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go over to Vol nation and see whats being said.



"How come we're not relevant and UGA is?"


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> "How come we're not relevant and UGA is?"



 Actually there are a lot of them that would love to have the two back in Knoxville. But yes it would be easy to have fun over there... (Again).


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2015)

I just soon go to the dentist as go to Vol Nation.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2015)

I would rather read the label on the back of a box of oatmeal.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Actually there are a lot of them that would love to have the two back in Knoxville. But yes it would be easy to have fun over there... (Again).



Rejoin and report back.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Rejoin and report back.



I never got banned but,,,, I don't remember my username or password. I'll to change some puter stuff n rejoin.....


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would rather read the label on the back of a box of oatmeal.



Still hasn't changed in case you're wondering... Vanishing Oatmeal cookie recipe


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 13, 2015)

Pretty good article on Chaney/Philosophy
http://www.fieldstforum.com/2015/12...a-oc-jim-chaney-bringing-new-offense-to-pitt/


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

Good read! He has my vote until he pulls a Schotty. He gets a fair shake until he proves not on the field. In concept his O could be nasty to defend and I hope we go from concept to it being real.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Good read! He has my vote until he pulls a Schotty. He gets a fair shake until he proves not on the field. In concept his O could be nasty to defend and I hope we go from concept to it being real.



 X2     OW  Thanks for the link


----------



## Scott G (Dec 14, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Pretty good article on Chaney/Philosophy
> http://www.fieldstforum.com/2015/12...a-oc-jim-chaney-bringing-new-offense-to-pitt/



Sounds like his philosophy plays directly into Kirby Smart's  "get your best players the ball" comments.



> Chaney hasn’t made any large changes in his offensive philosophy since he started at California State University, Fullerton. Despite the offensive changing, Chaney has always had the basic strategy: to adapt his offense to his personnel.
> 
> “People say ‘you’ve done so many offenses.’ Well, I do that because that’s what the people lend me to do,” Chaney said. “I don’t try to cram a round pole in a square hole, I just want to do as good as we can by the people we have.”


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2015)

Scott G said:


> Sounds like his philosophy plays directly into Kirby Smart's  "get your best players the ball" comments.



You mean like BoBo used to do?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You mean like BoBo used to do?



Bobo did a fine job at UGA. Never understood all the hate for Bobo


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bobo did a fine job at UGA. Never understood all the hate for Bobo



want me to bump some of your more dated comments in that regard


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2015)

slayer was a boo boo hater too


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2015)

slayer is maximizing his deer hunting sesson.


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> want me to bump some of your more dated comments in that regard



He's running gon sports forum mayor.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> want me to bump some of your more dated comments in that regard



I triple dog dare you.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2015)

Like Buzzards on a dead deer!!! Pull them up 6er!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2015)

riprap said:


> He's running gon sports forum mayor.



I have tried with every thing I can think of to become a mod or an admin around here. I have one more option I'm going to go ahead and let the gov write his letter. I think Schotty would have been good to if the O line played better..............


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I triple dog dare you.



you kilt that deer yet; the one you got on your cam


----------



## Scott G (Dec 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You mean like BoBo used to do?





brownceluse said:


> Bobo did a fine job at UGA. Never understood all the hate for Bobo



Agreed. The last 2-3 years his offenses averaged 40+ppg. 

The biggest knock on Bobo was always "he's predictable" but it seemed to work. When you have guys like Moreno, Gurley and Chubb in an "I" formation the plays are pretty predictable, but if no one can stop it........so what?

Chaney seems to have the same mindset from that article. He's okay with being predicatable if it produces results. 40ppg definitely qualifies as "results" if we are talking about Bobo. I'd be pretty happy if Chaney came in and got the Dawgs back to 40ppg averages. Predictable or not!

Bobo wasn't the issue at UGA


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> want me to bump some of your more dated comments in that regard



Bump away! My better work was on the "Winston" threads...



Matthew6 said:


> slayer was a boo boo hater too



And a Martinez, Grantham and sometimes a Richt hater!



Matthew6 said:


> slayer is maximizing his deer hunting sesson.



On top of this new job...


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2015)

Scott G said:


> Agreed. The last 2-3 years his offenses averaged 40+ppg.
> 
> The biggest knock on Bobo was always "he's predictable" but it seemed to work. When you have guys like Moreno, Gurley and Chubb in an "I" formation the plays are pretty predictable, but if no one can stop it........so what?
> 
> ...



Two most important games on UGA's schedule UF and GT. Bobo and Richt lost last year. I don't see where bobo would have done any better with the qb situation this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2015)

riprap said:


> Two most important games on UGA's schedule UF and GT. Bobo and Richt lost last year. I don't see where bobo would have done any better with the qb situation this year.



I thought the D's record setting run D lost the UF game and Richt lost the GT game with a pooch kick and clock management?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2015)

Only positive I can find in this hire is, well, at least it wasn't Jim Carrey!  I think we're going to be hurting next year, boys. Certainly hope he proves me wrong! GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 15, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Only positive I can find in this hire is, well, at least it wasn't Jim Carrey!  I think we're going to be hurting next year, boys. Certainly hope he proves me wrong! GO DAWGS!



I was going to hold OUT till I see some results but I'm like you.The more I look and read the more worried I become, I do not like the hire. I'm just a couch coach though and do not get paid the big bucks so I hope I'm wrong....way wrong.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I just soon go to the dentist as go to Vol Nation.




Me and you both.  I don't think I could stand the assault on intelligence that has to be going on in that forum.  If it is anything like JapTruck, the scientist are surely studying that forum hunting for the missing link or bigfoot.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2015)

Scott G said:


> Sounds like his philosophy plays directly into Kirby Smart's  "get your best players the ball" comments.
> 
> Quote:
> Chaney hasn’t made any large changes in his offensive philosophy since he started at California State University, Fullerton. Despite the offensive changing, Chaney has always had the basic strategy: to adapt his offense to his personnel.
> ...



That sounds like a real coach!  Schotty tried to force his own system on a group that while talented, was not talented for that type of offense.  We needed speed and rhythm and all we got was the blues.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bobo did a fine job at UGA. Never understood all the hate for Bobo



Bobo was another coach who wasn't stuck in the mud on style.  When a player went down, he adapted to his remaining talent.  The hate for Bobo was misdirected.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Bobo was another coach who wasn't stuck in the mud on style.  When a player went down, he adapted to his remaining talent.  The hate for Bobo was misdirected.



43.3 points per game. That's all you need to know about Mike Bobo. He got 'er dun.


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2015)

Who was supposed to throw to the TE? Hand it off to him, put the TE in at QB? Let's go back and look at the SC game thread. Everybody praising Scholtty. Passing was good that game and so was the game plan. They tried everything with what we had. Poor recruiting at qb was the issue with the offense.

I'm not saying i want him to stay I'm just saying he was not the problem and not to blame for the QB situation this year. He had one year. How many times on this forum have y'all said give the D coordinator time?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'm not saying i want him to stay I'm just saying he was not the problem and not to blame for the QB situation this year. He had one year. How many times on this forum have y'all said give the D coordinator time?



I bet Bobo would have gotten more points per game out of the same crew.


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I bet Bobo would have gotten more points per game out of the same crew.



Maybe with another fg kicker.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

Ain't Jim Chaney the coach that threatened to kill John Calipari?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I bet Bobo would have gotten more points per game out of the same crew.



Correct.


----------

